# Police Officer II Roberto Sanchez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer II*

*Roberto C. Sanchez*

Los Angeles Police Department, California

End of Watch: Saturday, May 3, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* 39618

*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 5/3/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Roberto Sanchez was killed when his patrol car was struck by a vehicle while on patrol.

Officer Sanchez and his partner were on patrol in the Harbor City section of Los Angeles. They were following a vehicle on Anaheim Street, attempting to conduct a traffic stop. Their vehicle was struck by a SUV as he made a turn at President Avenue while following the other vehicle. Both officers were trapped in the vehicle and Officer Sanchez's partner was unable to reach his radio to call for assistance. He utilized his mobile phone and called 911.

Both officers were removed from the vehicle by responding emergency units. They were taken to a local hospital where Officer Sanchez died from his injuries.

The driver of the SUV fled the scene on foot but was apprehended a short time later.

Officer Sanchez had served with the Los Angeles Police Department for six years.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Charlie Beck
Los Angeles Police Department
100 West 1st Street
Los Angeles, CA 90012

Phone: (213) 485-3586

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22068-police-officer-ii-roberto-c-sanchez#ixzz30hgBlYFP


----------

